# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Argus, wire-free security camera, Reolink Digital Technology Co., Ltd., Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - Reolink Digital Technology Co., Ltd.

Home page - reolink.com/product/argus

"Reolink Argus: Truly Wire-Free Security Camera" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Reolink Argus -- The best wire-free 1080p full HD smart camera to keep your family safe

Published on May 2, 2017




> Reolink Argus, the world's first wire-free 1080p Full HD smart security camera, acts like your eyes in the back of your head. Featuring remote access with live view, two-way audio, excellent night vision, PIR motion sensor with instant alerts and more features, Reolink Argus gives a better sense of security and protection for your family, whenever and wherever you need.

----------

